

Java library that lets you program in Java like if it was Python - javinpaul
https://github.com/WantedTechnologies/xpresso

======
jaytaylor
What is the advantage and/or goal with this lib?

Is it primarily geared towards folks who have fear of Java (FoJa) syndrome?

